# Cool experience with the dragon last night



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I had the dragon out yesterday after work which is no big deal, but right before I decided to put her away I thought id open up the window for her and see what she thinks.... she seemed real interested so i opened the window up- she then kind of went into paralysis getting real calm, no blinking, breathing alot slower... and just staring out into the sun and blue sky(its like 95 in wisconsin now)--- so then after sitting still with her in my hand for about 10-15 minutes I took her away......... she started to go nuts! clawing at me- trying to get back to the window... i set her in the tank and she was clawing at the front of it looking for a way out... it was kinda cool to see and i take it she loves the sun? when she gets bigger ill have to take her outside alot more- im really starting to see the personalities dragon owners rave about with these little guys


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

huh- i guess you had to be as high as i was to understand,,, haha


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

TheGame said:


> huh- i guess you had to be as high as i was to understand,,, haha


HAHAHAHA







thats crazy

CK


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol. yeah probably the girl is wishing for the life of a free man. Maybe you should set your cage somewhere where she can get more of that sun.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

well i plan on buying her a screen cage when she gets a bit bigger... that way she can have a setup outside and inside- its too bad cause this summer in wi would have been perfect for her to spend her days outside


----------

